# Disconnected Cable TV / To Find Local Channels ??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: We Disconnected the Cable TV , Still have the Apple TV & Netflix hooked up..opcorn: The House Phone & Internet Modems are WiFi.. The TV is a Flat Screen less 5 yrs old.. :uhoh: Is there not a Setting I can Switch To or Click On.. To bring up a local channel without having to install an Antenna ??:hide:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll need some sort of antenna to pick up local channels.

For info on picking an antenna:
AntennaWeb - Home

You can certainly try to turn in over-the-air digital stations without but I don't know that it will work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It won't turn anything without an antenna connected.


----------

